# What's your best bowkill?



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

I had a magic moment in the October in the white tail woods about 6 years ago. An eight pointer came in on a scrape and turned broadside at 25 yards. It was a morning hunt and it probably wasn't 7:30 when all the action took place. I drew my bow back while sitting in my tree lounge. I shot the buck and watched the little black patch the arrow makes on impact. It was a double lunger! I can still replay it in my mind. Easiest tracking job I've ever had. The best thing is I had a very competitive guy bow hunting with me. I played it down as we blood trailed the buck. "Ah he was just a little cowhorn." Should of seen his face when we stumbled up on the nice 8.
BTW I use a Matthews Q2 and 100 gr Muzzy's.
What's your best bow kill?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

none...i've yet to kill with a bow its not that they've not been there...but i can't stand there with the bow fully drawn for an hour waiting for him to come that extra 5 yards...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Biggest Bow kill?*

I have killed many deer with a bow but not many worth bragging about. This past season I shot a big doe.

Last season I shot 2 does and never found the first one. Both were decent shots, I thought.

Year before that I shot a 6 pt in velvet on opening evening. He came in with an 8 point of aroudn the same size. I shot the first one that gave me a shot. It was the 6 pt. Spine shot with a Rocket Steelhead 100 grain 3 blade. 5 minutes later the 8 point walks back in. I watched him eat acorns for 20 minutes before he left. I had the 6 pt on the ground and didn't want to risk having to track the 8 and the 6 spoiling. The 6 pt was the biggest I ever shot with a bow. He was 15 inches inside.

The biggest deer I ever shot was a 9 pt. Gross scored 144 B&C. Net was 136 3/8. Shot him with a .308.

Darin


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Great buck with a bow!*

hey guys,

You gotta be patient as heck to be a bowhunter, good job on not giving up.
Darin, that's a real nice buck with a bow and you made the right choice not to shoot the 8 pt.
I hunt with a .308 also. 

I've elliminated lots of does with the bow and arrow. Not many people bowhunt around my parts as it takes too much time and effort therefore I have the woods to myself for several months.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*The best place to*

bowhunt is in subdivisions. I used to hunt a 60 acre tract across my road. Mostly bowhunt. They broke it up and put houses in it. The back lot has a long drive way and it has not sold. A creek runs under the drive in a bottom. I can see the deer crossing from my house. It is approx. 400 yards from my basement door, on the other side of the hwy. 

I ride down the drive all the time on my 4-wheeler. One day I parked where the creek goes under the drive and walked down it. I found a slick trail where they climb the bank and cross the drive. I went about 30 yards off the drive. There is a steep bank about 15 yards off the creek bank. I climbed to the top of the bank and found a tree overlooking the bottom. No deer could pass out of bowrange. 

The first evening I hunted a big ole doe came moping down the creek. I drilled her just behind the shoulder and she went approx. 40 yards crossing the creek 3 times. She finally slammed into a tree just before crossing it the 4th time. 

This past season I hunted behind my father-in-laws house. There is a big trailer park right thru the woods. I can hear the kids playing in the yard while I sit in my stand. On the other side I can hear our neighbor talking to his dogs. I only bowhunted that stand 1 time. I started baiting again during gun season. The first time I hunted it I shot a BIG cow horn. Didn't hunt it again after that.

I keep a few stands close to home on small tracts for a quick evening or morning hunt.

The 6 pt I shot was killed directly behind my parents house. There is a 101 acres tract that the owner was trying to develop. It has an old grave yard on it so they decided not to develop it. Cost prohibitive or something. My buddy shot a doe on the opening morning. And I shot the 6 pt that evening. I shot at a coyote on opening morning as well. I saw several bucks that year. I have not hunted it since. 

I bowhunt around my house but gun hunt in Chatham County. Much more deer in Chatham County. 

I have around 700 acres leased in Chatham County that I gun hunt on. One stand I have I only hunted it 1 time and didn't see a deer. My 8 year old son shot his first out of it this year. 
Beavers damed the creek up so I could not get to it after the 1st week in December.

This coming season is going to be bad for the deer popolation. Tanner, my son, will be hunting alot more. He is proficient with my 25-06. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Still a Bow Virgin*

I haven't taken anything with my bow yet othe than paper targets. Hopefully this year if I get lucky. It's a shame too cause I have a Reflex Timber Wolf and I love it.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*hey Finger Mullet*

Chatham county is where I took my first doe over behind a couple of houses near a timber operation. She went down to a spine shot. 
Any how, Chatham is an excellent place to hunt em if you can gain permission that is.
Bow hunters can usually gain access easier than gun hunters.


----------

